# My dog has a dirty face...



## ybiscute (Aug 24, 2008)

As if the tear stains weren't enough, Pepper loves to dig in the grass and dirt. As a result, his face is always dirty. I've been reading postings on tears stains but what do I do about his dirty beard?

He's only four months old.


----------



## Graco22 (Jul 16, 2007)

Just give him a good bath and blow dry, then brush him out. Every time he gets too dirty. You can bathe him weekly with a pet shampoo, no problems. Its also good to get them used to it while they are young.


----------



## 0hmyd0g (Aug 18, 2008)

Oh gee, that sounds just like my Shih Tzu. She looks so pretty and posh, but she sure doesn't act like it. She's naturally drawn to anything extra dirty and wet! I have to say the only thing is bathing her once a week and combing her face every 3 days to a week. If I don't she developes what I like to call "hockey bag" face! Seriously her face smells like feet if I don't do anything. But keeping with this routine of bathing and combing really helps and makes her face so kissable!


----------



## Love's_Sophie (Sep 23, 2007)

Graco22 said:


> Just give him a good bath and blow dry, then brush him out. Every time he gets too dirty. You can bathe him weekly with a pet shampoo, no problems. Its also good to get them used to it while they are young.


Ditto to this...you can also get 'no rinse shampoos' or bath wipes for dogs, for those days in between his baths, and he just gets really dirty! 

Sometimes, even just a simple spray down with warm water can go a long ways...I do this to my poodle puppy in between baths, because he gets really mucky somedays out in daycare!


----------



## ybiscute (Aug 24, 2008)

I should mention that I'ma first time mom, but I guess the silly question was evidence enough.

Well, after he dug himself a dirt hole and curled up in it, I didn't have a choice but to give him a bath. Of course this was a first for me. I got his torso okay, but his paws were so-so, and I never got to his face. He got cold very quickly and didn't want to stand in the tub, but hang over the side.

I'll give him another bath this weekend and see how it goes.

And, he hates the blow dryer. Luckily his hair dried rather quickly.


----------



## ybiscute (Aug 24, 2008)

Another pic


----------



## 0hmyd0g (Aug 18, 2008)

why is he tied up on such a short leash? Maybe that's why he dug that hole? I think that he was shivering in the tub because he was nervous, not cold.


----------



## ybiscute (Aug 24, 2008)

0hmyd0g said:


> why is he tied up on such a short leash? Maybe that's why he dug that hole? I think that he was shivering in the tub because he was nervous, not cold.


This was the only leash had I could use without giving him too much lead and allowing him to get in even more trouble. But, to give you the context, I was live in a townhome and was cutting the grass. So, it was either spend time outside with me, or sit inside at the door waiting for me to come in. I actually found it quite cute. He kept himself entertained.

In regards to the shivering, I didn't actually notice it until after I'd taken him out of the tub and had him wrapped up in the towel. Wouldn't his nerves have calmed by then? Are there any other signs of him being nervous? He's had baths before and I've been told he did fine.


----------



## 0hmyd0g (Aug 18, 2008)

totally makes sense. And boy is he a cutie


----------

